# River smallmouth spinnerbaits



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

...is my favorite subject of all time!! 
Thought I'd pass along a good article from a dude I know in Pennsylvania on spinnerbaits for river smallmouth.
He fishes the Susquehanna river, which is a monster, but the same concepts apply back here in ohio:
http://reelriveradventures.com/uncategorized/the-anatomy-of-a-spinner-bait/


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Great read

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

War Eagle.
All you need.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank for the link.
The make your own part of the Snagler Tackle site is pretty awesome. I might have to get a few.

Just started getting in spinnerbaits this year and still trying to learn as much as I can. In line spinners have alway been my goto lure for just about everything, but I firgure it was time to step it up a bit.

Just tried a War Eagle for the first time at the BKFT tourney in Dayton. It gave me a 15" smallie and it was a slow day for most. They are a little different than the ones I have been using lately but I like them. 

I have been Hooked on the Strike King KVD 1/2 oz baits. I picked them up at walmart but there are only a few colors there. I need to look online for some different ones. Bulky compared to the War eagles but seem to do good on big slow water like the Scioto and GMR. Caught my PB Smallie 17.25" on one earlier this year. 

My local baitshop has a good selection of custom made spinners that I have used a lot too. Pretty plain as far as design of the head and frame but the color patterns are awesome.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool article! Thanks bubbagon

Mr. A


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I too fish war eagle spinner baits. They do work. If you are not aware, they break very easy right at the line tie. The wire is so flexible that they bend out of shape. If you swing a bass in or lift it the wire will spread. You can re-shape it about three times and it will break. I have lost fish when they break. With that said, I got a 4.5 lb sm and a 1.5 sm on a gold blade with a white/char. skirt. I love the bait, just expensive and weak.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

chopper said:


> I too fish war eagle spinner baits. They do work. If you are not aware, they break very easy right at the line tie. The wire is so flexible that they bend out of shape. If you swing a bass in or lift it the wire will spread. You can re-shape it about three times and it will break. I have lost fish when they break. With that said, I got a 4.5 lb sm and a 1.5 sm on a gold blade with a white/char. skirt. I love the bait, just expensive and weak.


Many would say that's exactly WHY they are so good....the thin gauge wire of the frame. The idea being that the thinner gauge wire creates more and a more enticing vibration.
I used to think that was a bunch of phooey, but there is SOMETHING about those particular baits that out performs other spinnerbaits. And the rest of the bait is fairly standard except for the trailer skirt. 
So maybe there's something to the thinner gauge wire frame....i dunno.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> Many would say that's exactly WHY they are so good....the thin gauge wire of the frame. The idea being that the thinner gauge wire creates more and a more enticing vibration.
> I used to think that was a bunch of phooey, but there is SOMETHING about those particular baits that out performs other spinnerbaits. And the rest of the bait is fairly standard except for the trailer skirt.
> So maybe there's something to the thinner gauge wire frame....i dunno.


I hadn't used one to this point but it does bring up a great topic. Seems to me that a thinner gauge frame would put out a much different vibration/cavitation than a heavier gauge frame..... Maybe predators would sense the faster/higher frequency as distressed and fleeing food more than a normal bait being sensed as kind of a normal fish not in distress....?

Mr. A


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great article Bubbagon. Speaking of the wire type and its vibration...have you guys tried Death Shimmer spinnerbaits? The patented wire design is over the top! Vibration with these is *INTENSE*.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

one of my personnel favorites the war eagle finesse mike mclelland 3/16 & 5/16 with the flash skirt 

and the screaming eagle 1/2oz aurora scale

there is also a board member (Lee Abu/Larrys Lures) that makes a short arm spinnerbait using simular components. he calls it the Cuyahoga Short arm special. I very much recommend them....he will make them in whatever combination and color you need. 

i have a few death shimmer but havent came across the right conditions to pull it out. 

for those times when the smallies are on fire i have to turn to a modified Terminator which saves me valuable time in re-tuning baits or replacing them. i like using the tungsten double okie blade ...often removing the smaller blade. when fishing larger waters i will throw the large terminator 1/2oz single #5-#6Oklahoma. I can use it as a buzzbait trapping water by bulging it or slow roll it.

only topwater can compare to a killer spinnerbait bite


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

mo65 said:


> Great article Bubbagon. Speaking of the wire type and its vibration...have you guys tried Death Shimmer spinnerbaits? The patented wire design is over the top! Vibration with these is *INTENSE*.


Thats a great bait mo. My daughter and I were at a show last year and they caught her eye so we ended up buying a few. I like to run my sb a little faster than these like to run but the vibrating these put off is unreal. Buy one or paint one black and you have a great nite bite bait.


----------



## jpvol (Nov 28, 2013)

Do you have any 7/16 double willowleaf Terminator Custom Spinnerbaits?
I am in desperate need of one or two, even if used.



Jim


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

JPvol, wondering what size blade comes on the 7/16 Term? I have an abundance of that stuff and might possibly be able to help u out. Not sure if I have the tungsten in willow. I do have some tungsten that are pretty compact and small. not sure ive ever seen the tungsten doubles though.


----------



## jpvol (Nov 28, 2013)

The 7/16 Terminator Tungsten comes with a small size 3 and a size .
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have some blades, so if you could find me some, it would be a great addition to my Tacklebox.


Jim


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I know a guy who says, "War Eagle, when only the best will do."


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Got to say I tore the smalls up on a 1/4oz bomber spinner In brght green with a Carolina blade with a added white twisty tail grub thingy... cheap (1-1.50) and effective for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

jpvol said:


> The 7/16 Terminator Tungsten comes with a small size 3 and a size .
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have some blades, so if you could find me some, it would be a great addition to my Tacklebox.
> ...


If you're talking about the double willow leaf bait .... I can't say for sure, but from looking at a picture of them.... if you're right about the front blade being a #3 (and that's what it looks like to me) Then I'd say the rear blade is a #4 1/2. It could possibly be a #5, but I doubt it.

Once again I'm really just guessing, but I've been building my own spinner baits for more than a few years, and that's about the right difference in size for those 2 blade sizes.

Just a thought here...... I did some research ...... that particular Terminator double willow spinner bait may be a Skeet Reese model. Lucky Craft is now making Skeet Reese model spinner baits. Their 1/2 oz. double willow model uses a #3.5 front blade and a #4.5 rear blade. Since the Terminator bait you're seeking may be a Skeet Reese model ... the Lucky Craft Skeet Reese model may have the same blade size combination as the Terminator bait. Maybe?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I like making my own spinnerbaits. I only use my spinnerbaits and they work well for me. The best part is that you can make any color combination you can think up. I like piano wire because it don't bend out of shape like regular stainless wire. You can get a spinnerbait mold for 35.00 and buy what ever kind of straight shank hooks you like and pour them up. I like a #6 or #7 Colorado single blade spinner when fishing the Muskingum river. I don't like the r-bend in my line tie, I believe war eagle use the r-bend. Once a fish straightens the wire out a few times and you bend it back to shape it will break. I use a looped wire tie which is much stronger and lasts a long time with out breaking. So when you are out looking for your next spinnerbaits check out the line tie, I would go for a looped line tie vs. r-bend


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

There is no doubt that a looped line tie is stronger than an R bend line tie, BUT .... your line can, and at times, does catch in a looped line tie. It can and will damage your line, costing you fish, and baits. Also a looped line tie will catch on weeds and other small debris in the water more than an R bend will. 

Looped line ties are stronger, and if I were targeting fish like muskie and pike I'd definitely use them. But for bass, I'll take my chances with an R bend.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hmmmm, he must be a super genious :B



Mr. Basskisser said:


> I know a guy who says, "War Eagle, when only the best will do."


----------

